# Bilt Hamber Auto wash and Demon shine.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Well having decided the Polo needed another wash, I thought about getting the whole kit out and doing the power washer and snow foam and 2 buckets....

However i simply could not face getting all that lot out and dragging hoses and cables about.

So ONR it seamed again but decided i would try something different.
I know waterless uses the least water namely none..:lol:

Then ONR were looking at 5 or 7 litres but i didnt want the faffing with micro fibres as at times i use a few.

So since im always amazed at how slippery the Bilt Hamber autowash is for such a tiny amount of product that would be my cleaning medium. Oh it also contains Chelating agents to deactivate water hardness...which is Nice...:thumb: Oh if done to the exact measure thats 60 washes to a 300ml bottle. Nice one...:thumb:

I also decided that since i always end up using 2 big fluffy drying towels as the first gets so drenched and the fact i have about 8 litres of demon shine i would stick a good splash of demon shine in the watering can and fill from the outside tap.

My routine was wash mitt in the wash solution of Bilt Hamber Autowash and on the roof a couple of passes as you would with a sponge of ONR. Then in the rinse bucket, then in the wash solution and another passover the same area, the same on the other half of the roof.

Then a rise with the demon shine leaving only a few spots of water these dried with the towel easy peasy.

Next same routine with the bonnet and the front wings and Bumper. Little bit more water here to remove with the towel.

Then the Hatch and rear bumper all following the same routine.

This then left Both remaining sides again a couple of passes with wash mitt rinse the mitt and over again and then the demon shine and dry.

The wash solution left was used on the wheels and dried with micro fibre cloth.

All in all well impressed with the demonshine used as i feel was its manufactured true purpose of simply a rinse aid.

Kicking myself for not using since my first try years ago.

Oh the end result was one nice clean and dry motor and one only slightly damp drying towel and then just in spots.

So certainly a lot less water than using a hose. However ONR more than halves the water use compared to this method but well impressed with not using a hose and time taken about 30 to 40 mins to wash and dry.

If i wasnt using a rinse bucket with grit guard then the water use would have been only 2 litres more than using onr as that was about the amount in the watering can.

However i felt more happy with a rinse bucket i had 7 litres in there as the grit guard takes up 5 litres of space but could have been 5 or 3 without the guard. Each to there own though.:thumb:*


----------

